# Re-entry on a 90 day visa



## ct350

Hello all,

I can't find a complete answer to my questions so I thought I'd post here. 
I am currently a student in Germany and entered the country from the US on a 90 day travel visa on October 7th, 2011. If my math is correct, that visa will expire on January 4th 2012.

I had an appointment where I applied for a visa (residence permit - Aufenthaltsgenehmigung) on October 27th and they said it would take about 4 weeks to hear back (so any day now). 

I will need to go back to the US for 5 days or so in early December. Will there be any problems returning to Germany if I haven't received my longer-term visa by then? It will still be within the original 90 day visa so I know ordinarily it wouldn't be a problem, but does my pending application for a residence permit change things? 

Once I receive the Aufenthaltsgenehmigung I'm assuming travel in and out of Germany is no problem, but I don't know if I'll have it by early December and I need to buy tickets now.

Thanks for your help!!


----------



## James3214

I wouldn't of thought you would have any problems returning if your 90 visa expires in early January.


----------

